
Seven Weeks to Venice: History Through Isochronic Maps - benbreen
https://resobscura.blogspot.com/2018/10/seven-weeks-to-venice-history-through.html
======
lainga
What might have happened to degrade postal service between Paris/Savoy and
Venice between 1500 and 1765, from 2 weeks to about 3.5? Could it have been
possibly been Switzerland leaving the HRE (and maybe imposing border duties)
in 1648?

